# backflow fail



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)

<a href="http://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i103/gilbertjeffrey/?action=view&current=backflowfail.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i103/gilbertjeffrey/backflowfail.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i103/gilbertjeffrey/?action=view&current=0514111509.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i103/gilbertjeffrey/0514111509.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

The ball valve handels are rusting off, might shoulda used a gate valve.....


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Pretty sad stuff.

Mark


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> The ball valve handels are rusting off, might shoulda used a gate valve.....


They come with those valves preassembled notice the test port. I'm sure swapping them out would void warranty and create liability


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> They come with those valves preassembled notice the test port. I'm sure swapping them out would void warranty and create liability


I think he was being funny at you know who's expense.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

What jumps out at me is the line underneath which essentially by-passes the backflow assembly on top. I think that is called a cross-connection...:whistling2: and that's a no-no.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

It looks like an upside-down valve in the bypass 
Bypass are allowed on hospitals


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> It looks like an upside-down valve in the bypass
> Bypass are allowed on hospitals


Down here you can only bypass a backflow through another backflow.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> It looks like an upside-down valve in the bypass
> Bypass are allowed on hospitals


 



Without backflow protection on the by-pass?...:no:

My code states a hospital needs (2) water services; but they cannot be without a backflow prevention assembly. Florida Plumbing Code 609.2


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Your right I was thinking of a meter bypass not backflow bypass and we also have two water Service on hospitals


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I've never heard of a Code which did not allow a bypass as long
g as the required backflow and regulator are included. They call them critical services but the owner decides what's critical.

Mark


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Pretty much says if required to have backflow and it has a bypass then the bypass must also have backflow


----------



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB, the fitting is an 8x12 union, if you look real close you can make it out. Funny thing though, I sent both these images to my local cross connection control department, the smaller device got the response I expected with "we'll send an inspector". The image of the larger device however got this response...

"Thank you for bringing this to our attention. We actually know about this particular situation and have approved the installation because there are internal backflow preventers at the point of connection to any identified internal hazards."

I got to wondering if they still require annual testing of the device... that would be funny. But, alas, they ARE the authority having jurisdiction so I'm in no position to argue. Just share.


----------



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Was doing a chemical checkover for treatment of corrision inhibitor into a heating system. The rpba had a noticeable bypass. Took pics and sent off too the authorities, not a registered backflow either! Fixed the bypass tested and registered the device. Now it has a location a serial number and annual testing!


----------



## WolverineChris (Aug 1, 2012)

I have recently been made aware that in Ohio they are mulling around letting landscapers handle backflow prevention?!?!? This has been strongly opposed by the plumbers, any opinions for or against this pending legislation?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

WolverineChris said:


> I have recently been made aware that in Ohio they are mulling around letting landscapers handle backflow prevention?!?!? This has been strongly opposed by the plumbers, any opinions for or against this pending legislation?


They should hand them a weed whacker and let them stick to what their good at.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

All you have to do is look at the crap work landscapers sell to the public to know they shouldn't be trusted with the public's safety.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

WolverineChris said:


> I have recently been made aware that in Ohio they are mulling around letting landscapers handle backflow prevention?!?!? This has been strongly opposed by the plumbers, any opinions for or against this pending legislation?


That is completely ignorant...IMO.


----------



## WolverineChris (Aug 1, 2012)

My thinking starts with public safety which should be left to the licensed pros. Secondly how about the jobs that will taken off the table by this change! This doesnt make me feel warm and fuzzy!


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

WolverineChris said:


> I have recently been made aware that in Ohio they are mulling around letting landscapers handle backflow prevention?!?!? This has been strongly opposed by the plumbers, any opinions for or against this pending legislation?


I say no they should not be able to.


----------

